# Please help I have a question on the plants I am Ordering



## Fishy:) (Apr 10, 2010)

Ok so I am ordering some plants(Anubias Barteri Gold, Hemianthus Callitrichoides) from this store: AquariumPlants.com

The question is
Do I need to quarentine these plants or can I just make the certain cuts and stuff and then put them in my aquarium? If I was getting plants from petsmart(dont look healthy at all) then I would definatly quarentine them but now I dont know with this store. If anyone has ever bought plants from this place please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

You don't really need to quarantine them, just make sure you have no snails attached that will get into your tank and breed like rabbits.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

I got plants from them once. Not those two species exactly though. Was OK, they substituted some stuff that I didn't really agree with. Mine did come with snails, ramshorn to be exact. I have ramshorn, MTS, and pond snails and I've never had a snail explosion. I spent many months trying to kill my MTS at first, I've come to accept their roll in the planted tank though. IMO a planted tank should have snails, that way I don't have to worry about getting them. Ramshorns are at least the nicest looking snails I have. 

One odd thing I've noticed though, I move plants from tank to tank. I have a tank that has mostly ramshorns, one that has mostly MTS, and one that has 50/50. They have been like that for years..... all types are present in all tanks, but often one species is much more dominate than the others.


----------



## Fishy:) (Apr 10, 2010)

If this isn't a good place to get my plants, what place is? If you tell me some cites, make sure each one has the two plants I need. Thanks.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Mikaila31 said:


> One odd thing I've noticed though, I move plants from tank to tank. I have a tank that has mostly ramshorns, one that has mostly MTS, and one that has 50/50. They have been like that for years..... all types are present in all tanks, but often one species is much more dominate than the others.


Interesting, I've noticed the same thing. I introduced MTS to my 55 gallon where ramshorns were already established, and they stayed dominant in the tank. But when I set up my 20 gallon, with both types of snails, the MTS took over. I might see one or two ramshorns in my 20 gallon, and maybe one or 2 MTS in my 55.


----------



## Fishy:) (Apr 10, 2010)

What is mts?


----------



## Fishy:) (Apr 10, 2010)

I dont get it


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

Malaysian Trumpet Snail.

I have heard good things about sweetaquatics.com, but no personal experience.


----------

